# Freshly setup 65... "forest floor"



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

I wanted to go with a somewhat natural vivarium. Although I can't truly represent the forest floor, I tried to make a good feel to the viv. The viv is uber heavy with leaf litter, which I love. It doesn't have too much of an aesthetic feel, but I'm satisfied. I'm still deciding whether or not I'm actually ready for retics, or if I want to go with another thumbnail. I'm open to any suggestions. I'm also waiting for some more FFs I ordered and springtails so I can finally seed my vivs. 

Before I get asked why I have sand in there, it is so the water level doesn't come in contact with my actual substrate. Once the water collects in the lower right, it'll look like a puddle on the floor


----------



## xfrogx (Jul 5, 2006)

Man that looks great


----------



## a Vertigo Guy (Aug 17, 2006)

awesome lookin tank dude! what have you got for the background?


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks guys. The tank bg is just peat moss.


----------



## nburns (May 3, 2005)

Very nice job on the tank. These are the type of tanks that I think are more realistic. Thanks for sharing pictures of it.


----------



## VicSkimmr (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great, my only suggestion would be to get some black duct tape and tape off the outside of the tank where the false bottom is showing


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

Super good job man!!! I think you nailed it.


----------



## crb_22601 (Jan 12, 2006)

I say go with the retics. If you are confident and have the time to spend why not. Good Luck.


----------



## Anoleo2 (Feb 1, 2006)

Very nice. I also like the natural vivs better.


----------



## tyler (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks for the comments guys! I really appreciate it.


----------



## bpetty13 (Mar 17, 2007)

that is one awesome viv! every viv i have seen from you is nothing short of amazing! great job


----------

